
“Julian Assange’s internet link has been intentionally severed” - zipwitch
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787889195507417088
======
sctb
We've moved most comments to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12725427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12725427).

------
misja111
I was reading this post when it was still number 11 on the front page, went
for lunch and came back, and now it is number 67 on page 3 ...

Does anybody know why this happened? During this last hour the post went from
91 to 140 points so it's not like it wasn't popular.

~~~
benlambert
This story is now 7 hours old with 164 points, but on page 5.

I count 6 stories on the front page that are older than this with less points,
e.g:

    
    
      9. Virus stole poison genes from black widow spider (bbc.com)
         155 points by kawera 10 hours ago | hide | 25 comments
    

Is HN censoring?

~~~
dragonwriter
It's political, so it's probably being flagged and demoted for that reason.

It's probably triggering the flamewar detector, and getting demoted for that
reason.

There's probably no need for active censorship by the mods to explain the
observed results.

~~~
sflicht
Of course the existing moderation policy constitutes a background of
censorship, so your claims should be evaluated within that contest.

~~~
dragonwriter
In the sense that all systems of deciding what to publish and how are
censorship, sure.

------
themgt
[deleted]

~~~
gragas
That's from four years ago.

